# Puppy doesn't want to release!



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Tried introducing to birds started with frozen quail as recommended, but when Halle gets ahold of it she wants to run away and eat it! Any recommendations? 
She even found a dead rat in the field when we were supposed to be finding birds and ran away and swallowed it without chewing like a snake!!! Before I had the chance to take it away! I've since stopped using anything real until I can figure out how to remedy the situation 

She understands drop and here with dummy's etc but these tasty things get her all confused I think.


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Ps she's 15 weeks and still eats / tries to eat anything she comes across before I can pry it out of her mouth ie: mulch, rocks, sticks, leaves, random trash, etc etc


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

"drop", "give", "leave it"...

Keep the decoy on a string and reel the pup in... like a fish ??? ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

BRING IN 3 LIVE PIGEONS FOR A MORE LIVE EVENT TELL THEM I SENT THEM TO YOU ;D

**** BIRD WINGS ON 30 LB MONO WORK FAR FROGGER THEN FROZEN TV DINNER QUAIL AS WELL ;D

AND WORK THE LINE SOME FUN


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha what!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

uBONICS  ;D

1. SHOOT SOME ROOSTERS

**** BIRDS" FOR DULLER CRAYONS 

2. TAKE THERE WINGS HEADS AND FEET IN PARTS AFTER YOU EAT THE BIRD STUFFED AND COVERED IN MUSHROOM REAL SOUP AND WHOLE BUTTER AND A DASH OF GARLIC AND REAL STUFFING""

2 A I STUFF MINE WITH HOURS OLD JUMBO SHRIMP AND CRAB MEAT AS WELL 

2. B PARTS TIED TO 30LB MONO FISHING LINE DON'T CALL THE GREENIES LOL

3.PLACE IT NEAR BRUSH AND SHRUBS MAKE IT AS A NATURAL SETTING AS POSSIBLE 

4. AS THEY CLOSE IN PULL THE STRING BACK AND FORTH

5. I HIT MY WHISTLE UPLAND AND VOCAL COMMANDS AS WELL.

6. HAVE SOME FUN"  ;D

THEY WILL GET IT

REWARD EVEN BABY STEPS

STAY POSITIVE BUT FIRM AND PROGRESSIVE IN THINKING


----------



## mikesf (Nov 5, 2012)

I had the very same situation with Maci when she was that age. I kept her on a very short check cord for several months during retrieving practice with frozen quail so I could take the bird from her after praising her and petting her for a bit. I would hold onto the bird while it was in her mouth and pet her so she wouldn't swallow it. She is now a year old and has stopped trying to swallow the birds however she still doesn't like to give the bird up. Sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't. I know between now and never that she'll get it right. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I've had the same experience with Kafka. When she was 6 months I took her to a training with pigeons. She would be excellent at retrieving balls or dummies, but this tasty pigeon she wouldn't bring back to me (she would come close to prance around and be super proud and show off that she caught it).
At the end of September I'm going to her first training day with NAVHDA, and I'm worried that she'll do the same. Maybe I'll practice with a check cord beforehand. If anyone has any other advice on what I could do to make her first training day go smoothly, please let me know!
Attached some pics of her as a pup having fun with a pigeon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What happens if you walk at a fast pace from her?
Check and see if she will keep chomping on the pigeon, or if she will chase you down.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## HallesParents (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow great info from everyone! Can't wait to try it! Just bought a new pigeon trap from LCsupply that should prove to be a lot of fun for both of us!


----------

